# Topónimos con artículo



## galiza

Hola

Siempre escribo los toponimos españoles que tienen artículo, como La Rioja, con el artículo también en mayúscula (porque forma parte del nombre) y creo que no sería correcto ni "la Rioja" ni "La rioja". ¿Alguién sabe si es posible escribir el artículo tanto en mayúscula como en minúscula?

Fui a la Rioja.
Fui a La Rioja.
*Fui a La rioja.

Besos


----------



## belén

Al ser "La Rioja" su nombre oficial, deben ir en mayúscula ambas palabras, independientemente de que la palabra "la" sea un artículo. 

Salvando las distancias, pasa lo mismo con El Corte Inglés


----------



## galiza

Gracias. Entiendo entonces que esto es así en todos los toponimos que vayan precedidos de artículo, aunque se trate de pequeños pueblos (lugares que, a diferencia de La Rioja) son poco conocidos...

Besazos


----------



## Jellby

... y con los apellidos que tienen partículas delante, excepto cuando van precedidos por el nombre.

Por ejemplo, el cura de La Regenta se llamaba Fermín de Pas (con "de" en minúscula), pero si le quitamos el nombre, se quedaría como De Pas.


----------



## Jellby

galiza said:


> Gracias. Entiendo entonces que esto es así en todos los toponimos que vayan precedidos de artículo, aunque se trate de pequeños pueblos (lugares que, a diferencia de La Rioja) son poco conocidos...



Exacto, La Albuera y El Tiemblo también van con mayúscula.


----------



## lazarus1907

Es más, cuando el artículo pertenece al nombre propio tampoco se puede contraer:

...de El Salvador (no del Salvador)


----------



## Eva Maria

Tengo informaciones contradictorias respecto a escribir este país con artículo o sin él.

Los usos han ido cambiando, como pasa con:

- La China / China 

- La India / India

- El Japón / Japón

Mi duda es doble (como la cerveza fría que me tomaré en cuanto pueda acceder a la nevera):

- Si pongo El Chad sonará anticuado ?

- Si pongo Chad a secas no es correcto ?

EM


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eva María:

Aquí tienes lo que propone la revista Puntoycoma de la Unión Europea, creo que encontrarás todo lo que buscas.
http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/34/index.htm

http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/87/pyc872_es.htm

http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/37/pyc3721.htm

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eva Maria

Gévy said:


> Hola Eva María:
> 
> Aquí tienes lo que propone la revista Puntoycoma de la Unión Europea, creo que encontrarás todo lo que buscas.
> http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/34/index.htm
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/87/pyc872_es.htm
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/37/pyc3721.htm
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gracias, Gévy, simpática!

Unos links muy útiles con estos temas de nuevos países también!

Para informada, tú!

EM


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo en lo personal no le pondría el artículo a ninguno de los nombres de los países que has mencionado, al escribirlos. En el lenguaje oral, diría la India.


----------



## Eva Maria

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo en lo personal no le pondría el artículo a ninguno de los nombres de los países que has mencionado, al escribirlos. En el lenguaje oral, diría la India.


 
Querido Toño,

Sí, según he podido comprobar, ya se han eliminado los artículos que antaño acompañaban a muchos países.

El caso es que decir "El Congo", "La India", "El Perú" da una sensación de aventura, de los auténticas expediciones aventureras del pasado, que me parece bonito.

Y respecto a Chad en particular, antes de ser un nuevo país post-colonial, "El Chad" era una región africana y por eso llevaba artículo.

Gracias por tu comentario!

EM


----------



## pickypuck

El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas dice que lo puedes poner como te guste más.

Saluditos.


----------



## Eva Maria

pickypuck said:


> El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas dice que lo puedes poner como te guste más.
> 
> Saluditos.


 
Pickypuck,

¡Estupendo! Porque Chad a secas me resultaba "pobre".

Gracias!

EM


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola:

Este hilo abierto por Eva María, de si agregarle o no artículo al nombre de un país, me recuerda el caso mi patria "*El Salvador"*, cuyo nombre he visto infinidad de veces escrito simplemente como "Salvador", lo cual me parece un ejemplo típico del desconocimiento de las reglas que rigen a los nombres de los países. 

El colmo es que incluso en varios diccionarios figura como "Salvador, El", lo cual también es totalmente incorrecto. El nombre oficial es "*El Salvador*", no pudiendo en ningún caso separarse u omitirse el artículo "el" del sustantivo "salvador".

Lo anterior aplica también al usar contracciones ya que he leído y oído decir, por ejemplo: "El idioma oficial *del* Salvador es el español". Lo correcto es "El idioma oficial *de El* Salvador es el español". Otro ejemplo: "El próximo año iremos de vacaciones *al *Salvador". Lo correcto: "El próximo año iremos de vacaciones *a El* Salvador".

Por lo tanto,a diferencia de los otros ejemplos mencionados, en el caso concreto de mi país el nombre siempre será "*El Salvador*" o "*República de El Salvador*", no quedando bajo ningún concepto a criterio de nadie decir "Salvador" ó "Salvador, El".

Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

Ayutuxte said:


> Este hilo abierto por Eva María, de si agregarle o no artículo al nombre de un país, me recuerda el caso mi patria "*El Salvador"*, cuyo nombre he visto infinidad de veces escrito simplemente como "Salvador", lo cual me parece un ejemplo típico del desconocimiento de las reglas que rigen a los nombres de los países.



Y en casos como ese, el artículo debe ir en mayúscula:
El Salvador, La Habana, El Cairo, La Haya...

Cuando el artículo no forma parte del nombre propio es opcional, pero si se pone va en minúscula:
el Chad, la India, el Líbano, la Florida...


----------



## Bryan05

Y por qué estos no (suponiendo que no inicien un escrito):

...los Estados Unidos 

...el Perú

... la Argentina

Mi profesor me dijo que solo "El Cairo" llevaba mayúscula en su artículo. ¿Qué dicen ustedes?


----------



## Fernita

Estoy de acuerdo con tu profesor porque es parte del nombre propio.

Es como *El Salvador*.

"Fuimos *a Perú"* pero "Fuimos a *El Cairo*."

Saludos


----------



## the boss

O vamos a ir a La Meca pero no iremos a La Haya


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Bryan, ese tema ya ha sido tratado antes. Mirá este hilo, allí se explica entre otras cosas porqué en el caso de mi país *El Salvador*, aparte de que el artículo "*El"* debe ir con mayúscula al principio, no se permiten ni siquiera las contracciones para referirse a él. Lo mismo aplica a El Cairo, La Habana, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## almohada

Hola

La respuesta es sencilla. Si el artículo forma parte del nombre lo debes escribir con mayúscula (El Cairo) sea que esté al inicio, en la mitad o al final de una frase. Si el artículo no forma parte del nombre y se lo agrega en ciertos casos, no lo debes escribir con mayúscula (Ecuador, el Ecuador).


----------



## olagaja

Hola, amigos: 

¿"Soy del Salvador" o "Soy de El Salvador"? 
¿"Voy al Salvador" o "Voy a El Salvador"? 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## extremeña

al ser un nombre propio de país, no tienes que contraer el artículo, o sea que sería: Soy de El Salvador y Voy a El Salvador

Si por lo contrario no fuera un nombre propio, entonces si se aplica la contracción


----------



## olagaja

Muchisimas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## tofito

(fuente: www . embajadadelperu . com . mx)

¡Hola!

Si fuera lógico, deberíamos decir "embajada DE Perú EN México" o "embajada DEL Perú EN EL México", ¿no?

¿Sería porque los sudamericanos adelantan el nombre de un país de un artículo mientras que los Méxicanos o los Españoles no adelantan el nombre de un país de un artículo?

En esta página oficial del gobierno español:
www . maec . es/es/MenuPpal/Paises/ArbolPaises/Peru/Recomendaciones%20de%20viaje/Paginas/recoPeru . aspx
escriben "Embajada de Perú en España" y "Consulados de Perú en España" (pero el título todavia es "república DEL Perú" en vez de "república DE Perú")

Eso confirma mi teoria que los Españoles (y quizás otras nacionalidades como Mexicanos, Argentinos...) no usan un artículo delante de un nombre de país, mientras que en algunos otros países (por ejemplo: Perú, Uruguay, Paraguay...), se precede el nombre de un país de un artículo 

Que pensáis de esta teoría?


----------



## mirx

tofito said:


> (fuente: www . embajadadelperu . com . mx)
> 
> ¡Hola!
> 
> Si fuera lógico, deberíamos decir "embajada DE Perú EN México" o "embajada DEL Perú EN EL México", ¿no?
> 
> ¿Sería porque los sudamericanos adelantan el nombre de un país de un artículo mientras que los Méxicanos o los Españoles no adelantan el nombre de un país de un artículo?
> 
> En esta página oficial del gobierno español:
> www . maec . es/es/MenuPpal/Paises/ArbolPaises/Peru/Recomendaciones%20de%20viaje/Paginas/recoPeru . aspx
> escriben "Embajada de Perú en España" y "Consulados de Perú en España" (pero el título todavia es "república DEL Perú" en vez de "república DE Perú")
> 
> Eso confirma mi teoria que los Españoles (y quizás otras nacionalidades como Mexicanos, Argentinos...) no usan un artículo delante de un nombre de país, mientras que en algunos otros países (por ejemplo: Perú, Uruguay, Paraguay...), se precede el nombre de un país de un artículo
> 
> Que pensáis de esta teoría?


 
No es teoría, es una realidad.

Es diplomáticamente correcto referirse a un país como lo hacen los nativos de ese país, y obviamente en las embajadas hay que quedar bien con los otros.

Los peruanos normalmente se refieren a su país como "el Perú", para los argentinos es "la argentina", y así. Entonces es bastante entendible que aunque en México no pongamos el artículo antes del país, la embajada sí haga la excepción y trate de acomodarse a la forma peruana.

Ya hay hilos que más o menos tratan lo mismo.


Saludos muchos.

Bienvenido al foro y esperamos verte por aquí.


----------



## jc19

Yo pienso que es costumbre de algunos países, algo propio de su historia. Así como México se escribe con 'x' y casi todos los otros países así lo escriben, quizá como una forma de respeto a la tradición de dicho país. De la misma manera, si las otras naciones optan por anteponer el artículo, en México (y pienso que en los demás países también) se debe respetar esa preferencia.

De cualquier manera, es opcional el artículo. Te dejo el enlace con la lista completa:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/apendices/apendice5.html


----------



## Agró

tofito said:


> (fuente: www . embajadadelperu . com . mx)
> 
> ¡Hola!
> 
> Si fuera lógico, deberíamos decir "embajada DE Perú EN México" o "embajada DEL Perú EN EL México", ¿no?
> 
> ¿Sería porque los sudamericanos adelantan el nombre de un país de un artículo mientras que los Méxicanos o los Españoles no adelantan el nombre de un país de un artículo?
> 
> En esta página oficial del gobierno español:
> www . maec . es/es/MenuPpal/Paises/ArbolPaises/Peru/Recomendaciones%20de%20viaje/Paginas/recoPeru . aspx
> escriben "Embajada de Perú en España" y "Consulados de Perú en España" (pero el título todavia es "república DEL Perú" en vez de "república DE Perú")
> 
> Eso confirma mi teoria que los Españoles (y quizás otras nacionalidades como Mexicanos, Argentinos...) no usan un artículo delante de un nombre de país, mientras que en algunos otros países (por ejemplo: Perú, Uruguay, Paraguay...), se precede el nombre de un país de un artículo
> 
> Que pensáis de esta teoría?


Tu teoría es correcta. En España nadie dice El Perú. En cambio allí me parece que sí dicen El Perú.


----------



## Polizón

Bueno, como peruano, voy a hacer un par de enlaces que espero que aclaren el asunto: el Perú. Ver numeral 5; Perú.
Perú es el nombre, pero se puede decir el Perú. Cosa diferente de, por ejemplo, El Salvador, país que sí incorpora oficialmente y de manera ineludible el artículo determinado masculino. 


> Tu teoría es correcta. En España nadie dice el Perú. En cambio allí me parece que sí dicen el Perú.


Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Jellby

Hay países o regiones que por costumbre, tradición, historia, etc. pueden llevar un artículo o no llevarlo (el Perú, la China, el Líbano, la Argentina...). A menudo si lo llevan adquieren cierto aroma legendario, mientras que sin artículo parece un nombre más oficial y objetivo.


----------



## tofito

Gracias a todos para su contribución.
El enlace de la Real Academia Española que dio Polizón es muy interesante.
Aparece que podemos tambien omitir el artículo delante de "Estados Unidos", lo que yo no sabía... (pensaba que teniamos que decir "los Estados Unidos"...)


----------



## dulce_babel

Hola a todos, hay alguna regla para el uso del articulo antes de los nombres de paises latinoamericanos? He escuchado: la Argentina, el Ecuador, el Salvador, pero nunca he oido hablar de: el Mexico, la Bolivia o la Colombia.


----------



## ManPaisa

dulce_babel said:


> Hola a todos, hay alguna regla para el uso del articulo antes de los nombres de paises latinoamericanos? He escuchado: la Argentina, el Ecuador, el Salvador, pero nunca he oido hablar de: el Mexico, la Bolivia o la Colombia.



No sé si hay una regla, pero creo que cada caso es un caso. Así los conozco yo:

_La Argentina_ o _Argentina_ 
_El Ecuador_ o _Ecuador_   (si se trata del la línea, siempre _El Ecuador_)
_El Salvador_ 
_México_ 
_Bolivia 
Colombia_


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

dulce_babel said:


> Hola a todos, hay alguna regla para el uso del articulo antes de los nombres de paises latinoamericanos? He escuchado: la Argentina, el Ecuador, el *El *Salvador, pero nunca he oido hablar de: el Mexico, la Bolivia o la Colombia.


 
Hola Dulce Babel:


El artículo "el" en el caso de *El Salvador* siempre se escribe con mayúscula porque forma parte del nombre oficial del país. No es opcional omitirlo (Salvador), escribirlo con minúscula (el Salvador) o contraerlo con la preposición "a" o "de" (al Salvador) o (del Salvador). Siempre es "*El Salvador*".

Saludos.


----------



## Erejota

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola,
He visto en este foro referencias a los países de ambas formas. Mis profesores de español (hace muchos años) siempre recalcaron el uso del articulo con ciertos países, como por ejemplo los nombrados. Recientemente vi en un texto de español varias referencias a "Ecuador" sin el articulo, así que no creo que haya sido accidente. ¿Ha cambiado con el tiempo la manera aceptada de referirse a estos países, o es algo que varía por región?
Gracias,
Erejota


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay, siempre que se le antepone el artículo es para referirse a la línea ecuatorial, nunca al país.
¿Si ha cambiado con el tiempo en mi país? Desde que tengo memoria (unos 42 años), no, siempre ha sido así.
Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

El DPD pinchando en "Apéndices" y luego en "Apéndice 5" aclara el uso opcional y obligatorio del artículo ante el nombre de países.
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?

Saludos


----------



## Erejota

Gracias por la referencia.  Así que, según esto, ¿es opcional el uso del articulo?
-Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En el caso de el Chad si es opcional, según el DPD de la RAE. Si optas por el artículo, y al no formar (el) parte del nombre, también se puede decir "me voy al (a+el) Chad" o " Juan es del (de+el) Chad".

Edito: En este caso el artículo se escribe con minúscula.
Saludos


----------



## Erejota

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En el caso de el Chad si es opcional, según el DPD de la RAE. Si optas por el artículo, y al no formar (el) parte del nombre, también se puede decir "me voy al (a+el) Chad" o " Juan es del (de+el) Chad".
> 
> Edito: En este caso el artículo se escribe con minúscula.
> Saludos



En el Apéndice 5 del DPD, encuentro el articulo en paréntesis después del nombre del país, pero me queda la duda de cuándo se debe usarlo o no usarlo...  Creía que siempre se usaba, por ejemplo, con el Ecuador, el Peru, etc., pero ya veo ejemplos en que no se usa.  ¿Es una forma preferida sobre la otra?  ¿Depende de la formalidad de lo escrito? 
-Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Si lees al principio de la página dice los que son opcionales y los que no. 

Del DPD: En los nombres de países que se usan opcional u obligatoriamente con artículo, este aparece en el lema pospuesto y entre paréntesis siempre que no forme parte del nombre propio (razón por la que se escribe con minúscula inicial).

Fíjate en: "El Salvador" , La Habana, etc. (obligatorio).
Ecuador (el), Gabón (el), etc. (opcionales).


----------



## Erejota

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Si lees al principio de la página dice los que son opcionales y los que no.
> 
> Del DPD: En los nombres de países que se usan opcional u obligatoriamente con artículo, este aparece en el lema pospuesto y entre paréntesis siempre que no forme parte del nombre propio (razón por la que se escribe con minúscula inicial).
> 
> Fíjate en: "El Salvador" , La Habana, etc. (obligatorio).
> Ecuador (el), Gabón (el), etc. (opcionales).



Gracias, PACOALADROQUE, por tu ayuda y paciencia con mi pregunta.  Yo entendí esa cita de diferente manera- que los lemas que tienen artículo pospuesto en paréntesis indican (o, por decirlo de otra manera, forman la lista de) los países a los cuales uno se refiere con artículo, sea opcional u obligatoriamente (sin identificar cuáles de ellos requieren el artículo).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> ¿Depende de la formalidad de lo escrito?


Hola:
No, no depende del grado de formalidad, depende exclusivamente de a lo que estén acostumbrados los oídos de quien lo dice, nada más. Así que en los casos opcionales no te hagas mucho problema, inevitablemente algunos hablantes van a preferir una forma, y otros, la otra.
Saludos


----------



## Erejota

Gracias, Adolfo.
-Saludos


----------



## Juan Nadie

Esto dice el DPD en el apartado 5: Uso con topónimos


> *5.* *Uso con topónimos. *Ciertos topónimos incorporan el artículo como parte fija e indisociable del nombre propio, como ocurre en _El Cairo [...]__. _Muchos nombres de países, y el de algunos continentes, pueden emplearse con o sin artículo, como es el caso de _[...]__ (el) Chad__[...]_. La preferencia mayoritaria por el uso con o sin artículo varía en cada caso, aunque con carácter general puede afirmarse que la tendencia actual es a omitir el artículo. Por otra parte, los nombres de comarcas, ríos, montes, mares y océanos van obligatoriamente introducidos por el artículo: _la Amazonia__[...]_. En cuanto a si el artículo que acompaña a los topónimos se escribe con mayúscula o minúscula, y a su comportamiento cuando va precedido de las preposiciones _a_ y _de,_ →  mayúsculas, 4.7. Al igual que ocurre con los nombres propios de persona, los de lugar geográfico que se usan normalmente sin artículo deben usarse obligatoriamente con él cuando llevan complementos especificativos o van precedidos de calificativos_[...]_.


Editado un poco, quitando ejemplos.


----------



## Erejota

Gracias, Juan.  De allí llegamos, entonces, a lo que dijo antes PACOALADROQUE.  Para resumir el hilo, parece que sí es opcional el uso del artículo con mi ejemplo (el Ecuador), que el uso de él o no depende de lo que suena bien al que lo dice (o lo escribe), y que más y más la tendencia es omitirlo.
Agradezco los esfuerzos de todos para aclararmelo.
-Saludos


----------



## Doctorr

Estimados participantes, sé que no se suele añadir los artículos a los nombres propios (aunque hay excepciones como La Habana, el Perú), PERO:

- si especificamos un nombre propio, tiene que llevarse un artículo definido, por ej: la España medieval, el Gaudí adolescente, el Japón de los años 60

- y ¿podemos usar un art. indefinido, como en el ej. anterior: "este libro nos trata de una Colombia desconocida"? No creo que tengamos que usar un art. definido que no existe "la única Colombia desconocida" porque cada de nosotros lo entiende según le convenga, ¿no?.
¿Qué piensan?


----------



## Pinairun

Doctorr said:


> Estimados participantes, sé que no se suele añadir los artículos a los nombres propios (aunque hay excepciones como La Habana, el Perú), PERO:
> 
> - si especificamos un nombre propio, tiene que llevarse un artículo definido, por ej: la España medieval, el Gaudí adolescente, el Japón de los años 60
> 
> - y ¿podemos usar un art. indefinido, como en el ej. anterior: "este libro nos trata de una Colombia desconocida"? No creo que tengamos que usar un art. definido que no existe "la única Colombia desconocida"
> Porque cada de nosotros lo entiende según le convenga, ¿no?.
> ¿Qué piensan?


 
En el caso de la ciudad de La Habana, el artículo no está añadido, sino que forma parte del nombre propio. Lo mismo que el de El Aaiún, La Haya, El Cairo, El Salvador, La Paz...

Cuando se usa un artículo indefinido (más bien _indefinidor_, como dijo Xiao en una ocasión) creo que se refiere a aspectos de esa ciudad o país, en general.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 


Doctorr said:


> "este libro nos trata de una Colombia desconocida"?
> (Mejor "trata" o "nos habla").


Sí, está muy bien utilizado. 
_La película retrata a un Churchill desconocido hasta ahora. 
La novela describe una España anclada en el pasado. 
El documental muestra una Europa que salía de la crisis. 
_


----------



## Doctorr

Pinairun, muchas gracias)
Namarne, moltes gràcies)


----------



## Namarne

Doctorr said:


> Pinairun, muchas gracias)
> Namarne, moltes gràcies)


 
De res.


----------



## ampurdan

Otra cosa:

Cuando el nombre del país va cualificado, lo normal es añadirle el artículo: "la Francia posrevolucionaria", "el México del siglo XXI", "la Europa comunitaria", etc.


----------



## Novata.tw

Hola a todos. una pregunta sobre el uso de ARTÍCULO. He leído lo siguiente: "se usa el artículo antes de la mayor parte de los nombres de accidentes geográficos como mares, ríos y montañas: El Aconcagua; el Mediterráneo; el Orinoco".

¿Podrían decirme si antes de estos nombres de accidentes geográficos, siempre se pone un artículo "*masculino*"? ¿Nunca un artículo "femenino"?
Y ¿Cuándo se usa un artículo en plural, como "los" Andres?

Gracias


----------



## jorgema

Los ANDES. Es una cordillera, osea un conjunto de montañas. Casi todas las cordilleras llevan el artículo plural LOS: los Alpes, los Andes, los Pirineos, los Apeninos. 
Pero se dice EL Himalaya y LOS Himalayas. Y LAS Rocallosas, pero en este caso porque se sobreentiende "montañas" (LAS montañas Rocallosas)


----------



## chamyto

jorgema said:


> Los ANDES. Es una cordillera, osea un conjunto de montañas. Casi todas las cordilleras llevan el artículo plural LOS: los Alpes, los Andes, los Pirineos, los Apeninos.
> Pero se dice EL Himalaya y LOS Himalayas. Y LAS Rocallosas, pero en este caso porque se sobreentiende "montañas" (LAS montañas Rocallosas)


 
Por aquí decimos "Las ( montañas ) Rocosas " . Es la primera vez que veo_ rocallosas_


----------



## Novata.tw

Muchísimas gracias. 
Pero... si se dice "las (montañas) Rocosas/Rocallosas", ¿por qué no se dicen "LAS" (montañas) Andes, "LAS" Alpes, "LAS Pirineos", sino "LOS" Andes, "LOS" Alpes, "LOS" Andes?


----------



## miguel89

Quizá porque rocallosas/rocosas es un adjetivo. Los demás son nombres propios.


----------



## chamyto

No es por eso , porque se dice ( *los* _montes_ ) Pirineos , Alpes....


----------



## Realice

Novata.tw said:


> Hola a todos. una pregunta sobre el uso de ARTÍCULO. He leído lo siguiente: "se usa el artículo antes de la mayor parte de los nombres de accidentes geográficos como mares, ríos y montañas: El Aconcagua; el Mediterráneo; el Orinoco".
> 
> ¿Podrían decirme si antes de estos nombres de accidentes geográficos, siempre se pone un artículo "*masculino*"? ¿Nunca un artículo "femenino"?


Yo sólo conozco un río al que se pone artículo femenino en castellano (así que claramente parece una anomalía): al río Esgueva, uno de los dos ríos que atraviesan la ciudad de Valladolid, los vallisoletanos lo llaman (o lo llamamos ) _*la*_ Esgueva y no _*el*_ Esgueva. En cambio, al otro río que atraviesa la ciudad, cuyo nombre también acaba en _a_, todo el mundo lo llama _*el*_ Pisuerga.

Otros casos que he oído me parece que se deben a contaminación de otras lenguas distintas del castellano: por ejemplo, los aragoneses llaman a veces *la* Cinca al río Cinca, pero es porque en fabla aragonesa se dice _A Zinca_ (yo, que no soy aragonesa, lo llamaría sin dudar _*el*_ Cinca); o he oído también a algunos catalanes llamar _*la*_ Garona al río Garona (en francés los ríos se suelen nombrar en femenino), pero yo en castellano lo llamaría también sin dudar _*el*_ Garona.


----------



## jorgema

chamyto said:


> No es por eso , porque se dice ( *los* _montes_ ) Pirineos , Alpes....




Nunca escuché 'montes' para referirse a los Andes. Hasta los primeros cronistas españoles se referían a ellos como "las montañas" y mencionando enseguida el nombre Andes (o Antis, la forma quechua original). No me entrometo en lo de los Pirineos.


----------



## Novata.tw

Muchas gracias, Chamyto 
Entonces, el uso del artículo en  masculino/femenino/singular/plurar  para los nombres de accidnetes geográficos no depende de los nombres propios  como "Orinoco", "Amazonas", "Mediterraneo" sino que depende de las palabras como  "montes", "río", "lago", y "mar", ¿verdad? Por eso, no se dice Las Amazonas sino "El (río) Amazonas". ¿Es así?


----------



## Novata.tw

Muchísimas gracias. 
Pero... si se dice "las (montañas) Rocosas/Rocallosas", ¿por qué no se dicen "LAS" (montañas) Andes, "LAS" Alpes, "LAS Pirineos", sino "LOS" Andes, "LOS" Alpes, "LOS" Andes?

Lo que quería saber es si el artículo se transforma en masculino/femenino/singular/plurar depende de las palabras como "montañas", "río", "lago", y "mar", o depende de las palabras propias como "Orinoco", "Amazonas", "Mediterraneo"?

Por ejemplo, 
Si el uso del artículo "El" en la frase "El (río) Orinoco" es por la palabra "río" (accidente geográfico), ¿por qué no se dice "las (montañas) Andres?
Si el uso del artículo "El" en la frase "El (río) Orinoco" es por el nombre propio "Orinoco", ¿por qué no se dice "Las Amazonas"?


----------



## chamyto

Novata.tw said:


> Muchas gracias, Chamyto
> Entonces, el uso del artículo en masculino/femenino/singular/plurar para los nombres de accidnetes geográficos no depende de los nombres propios como "Orinoco", "Amazonas", "Mediterraneo" sino que depende de las palabras como "montes", "río", "lago", y "mar", ¿verdad? Por eso, no se dice Las Amazonas sino "El (río) Amazonas". ¿Es así?


 
Efectivamente ; no obstante , espera la opinión de los demás .


----------



## Cebolleta

jorgema said:


> Nunca escuché 'montes' para referirse a los Andes. Hasta los primeros cronistas españoles se referían a ellos como "las montañas" y mencionando enseguida el nombre Andes (o Antis, la forma quechua original). No me entrometo en lo de los Pirineos.



Yo tampoco lo he escuchado, pero sí *he oído* )) "los montes de los Andes". Eso sí, muchísimo menos que "las montañas de los Andes".


----------



## Cebolleta

> Novata.tw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias, Chamyto
> Entonces, el uso del artículo en  masculino/femenino/singular/plurar  para los nombres de accidnetes geográficos no depende de los nombres propios  como "Orinoco", "Amazonas", "Mediterraneo" sino que depende de las palabras como  "montes", "río", "lago", y "mar", ¿verdad? Por eso, no se dice Las Amazonas sino "El (río) Amazonas". ¿Es así?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chamyto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente ; no obstante , espera la opinión de los demás .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Mi opinión es la misma que la de chamyto.


----------



## ErOtto

Pienso que, *en parte*, se debe a esto:



> *4.*género de los nombres de países y ciudades. En la asignación de género a los nombres propios de países y ciudades *influye sobre todo la terminación*, aunque son muy frecuentes las vacilaciones. *En general* puede decirse que los nombres de países que terminan en _-a_ átona concuerdan en femenino con los determinantes y adjetivos que los acompañan: _«Serán los protagonistas de la Colombia del próximo siglo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.90); _«Hizo que la vieja España pensara sobre sus colonias» _(Salvador _Ecuador _[Ec. 1994]); mientras que los que terminan en _-a_ tónica o en otra vocal, así como los terminados en consonante, *suelen *concordar en masculino:


 
Ejemplos:

tanto las Rocos*a*s como los Pirine*o*s y los And*e*s son montañas, sin embargo las Rocosas terminan en -a átona, mientras que los Pirineos y los Andes se ajustan al último subrayado de la cita.

El Mediterráne*o*, el Pacífic*o*, el Carib*e*, el Caspi*o*, el Ara*l*... ninguno termina en -a átona.

La Patagoni*a*, la Manchuri*a*, la Antártid*a* (pero el Ártic*o*)...

Excepciones... los ríos: el Pisuerga, el Amazonas, el Volga, el Danubio. Supongo que en este caso, como ya se ha comentado anteriormente, se está elidiendo _*río*_.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Vampiro

Los Andes va en masculino porque son unos tremendos peázos de cerros.
Las Rocallosas en cambio son unas montañitas.

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Novata.tw said:


> Hola a todos. una pregunta sobre el uso de ARTÍCULO. He leído lo siguiente: "se usa el artículo antes de la mayor parte de los nombres de accidentes geográficos como mares, ríos y montañas: El Aconcagua; el Mediterráneo; el Orinoco".
> 
> ¿Podrían decirme si antes de estos nombres de accidentes geográficos, siempre se pone un artículo "*masculino*"? ¿Nunca un artículo "femenino"?
> Y ¿Cuándo se usa un artículo en plural, como "los" Andres?
> 
> Gracias



De los ejemplos que se han ido aportando resulta que se usan artículos masculinos y femeninos, en singular y en plural.
¿Cuándo y por qué? 
Novata, se han dado tantas respuestas a esa pregunta, algunas bastante peregrinas, que la única segura es que no hay un porqué o, por lo menos, no hay un porqué lógico. Así son las cosas. 
Incluso se da el caso de que la isla NN, con artículo femenino, forme parte del archipiélago MM, con artículo masculino. O al revés, el monte XX forma parte de la cordillera ZZ. O sea, la parte y el todo son de diferente género gramatical. Lo cual no es ni mucho menos peculiar de los nombres geográficos: la cabeza es la parte y el cuerpo es el todo; el dedo es una parte de la mano.


----------



## GeriReshef

He visto en La Nacion (Argentina) la siguiente oración:

*Back to the future se llamó el proyecto que derivó en más de 200 imágenes tomadas en países como la Argentina, Israel, la India, Uruguay, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Alemania, Dinamarca, Islandia, Eslovaquia, Austria, República Checa, España, Italia, Holanda, Suiza y Grecia.*

Supongo que en castellano poner el artículo definitivo antes el nombre del país es una forma de respetarla o de enfatizarla.
Argentina aparece con el artículo definitivo probablemente porque el diario es argentino, así que para los lectores y para el diario no es como cualquier otro país, sino - sus patria.
Lo que no alcanzo a entender es porque India toma el artículo definitivo: aquí es un país dentro de una lista de paises. Si se tratara de un artículo sobre la gran cultura india de miles de años - entendería, pero en este contexto no es mas que cualquier otro país, lo mismo como Grecia que también tiene una gran cultura de miles de años..
¿Puede ser que India es un país especifico que puede tomar el artículo definitivo?


----------



## jsvillar

No tiene que ver con la importancia del país o de su cultura. Mira en el DPD bajo el epígrafe 'el' (sin acento), punto 5: Algunos países pueden llevar delante un artículo, porque sí. En el caso de India, es más habitual, al menos en España, escribirlo con 'la'.
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=8Tu5qHMtQD63wEn6zW

La lista del DPD es: _(el) Afganistán, (el) África, (la) Argentina, (el) Asia, (el) Brasil, (el) Camerún, (el) Canadá, (el) Chad, (la) China, (el) Congo, (el) Ecuador, (los) Estados Unidos, (la) India, (el) Líbano, (el) Pakistán, (el) Paraguay, (el) Perú, (el) Senegal, (el) Uruguay, (el) Yemen,_ etc.


----------



## Jonno

Cada caso tendrá su razón, no se puede dar una norma (de hecho las Academias, como se puede ver en el enlace que pone jsvillar, no explican las razones para que lleve o no artículo) y sólo depende de la tradición en el uso.

Por ejemplo, antiguamente Perú se llamaba "Provincia del Perú", posteriormente "Virreinato del Perú" y finalmente "República del Perú". Es fácil pensar que en el uso común la gente quite "provincia", "virreinato" o "república" y diga "El Perú".


----------



## Vampiro

Si lo hubiese escrito yo, no habría usado ningún artículo; me suenan muy coloquiales.
Saludos.
_


----------



## jsvillar

Jonno said:


> Cada caso tendrá su razón, no se puede dar una norma (de hecho las Academias, como se puede ver en el enlace que pone jsvillar, no explican las razones para que lleve o no artículo) y sólo depende de la tradición en el uso.
> 
> Por ejemplo, antiguamente Perú se llamaba "Provincia del Perú" y posteriormente "Virreinato del Perú". Es fácil pensar que al dejar de ser provincia o virreinato la gente siguiera usando el nombre con el artículo y dijera "El Perú" o "República del Perú".



Y en otros países cuando su nombre sigue estando compuesto de varias palabras: Los Estados Unidos, la República Checa, el Reino Unido, la Confederación Helvética, los Países Bajos, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos... En el caso de la República Checa, como es un nombre relativamente nuevo me sigue costando prescindir del artículo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

GeriReshef said:


> ¿Puede ser que India es un país especifico que puede tomar el artículo definitivo?


Sí. Dejando de la lado El Salvador, está extendido el uso del artículo en "la India" y en "el Vaticano", si es que se entiende que el Vaticano es un país. Por contagio de nuestros vecinos, se escucha aquí algunas veces (con cierta probabilidad de ser reprobado) el artículo femenino con Argentina. Y pare de contar.
Saludos


----------



## gabbytaa

Me sonaría terrible decir "El México". Yo también opino como Vampiro, no usaría el artículo. 

Saludos


----------



## jsvillar

Pero es que 'el México' y 'la España' no existen. Hay países con los que si se quiere se puede usar el artículo, pero con otros es imposible. ¿Y qué te parece hablar de 'los Estados Unidos Mexicanos'?


----------



## GeriReshef

Lo que concluyo es que existen tres casos distintos:
1. Paises que el artículo es parte integral de su nombre: Los Estados Unidos, El Salvador, Las Islas Salomón, El Reino Unido, etcétera.
2. Paises que tradicionalmente pueden tomar el artículo: por ejemplo- La India. A algunos le parece normal decir El méjico y a otros no; así que la lista no es fija. No es obligatorio utilizar en estos casos el artículo, y se parece coloquial.
3. Paises que nunca toman el articulo.

Otra preguntita: la lista de la rae incluye paises como Uruguay, Ecuador y Congo que tienen otros sentidos geográficos (los rios uruguay y congo, y el ecuador terrestre). ¿El artículo no sirve para diferenciar entre los distintos sentidos?


----------



## Jonno

De acuerdo, salvo en los ejemplos que pones.

Es decir, en "El Salvador" el artículo sí forma parte integral del nombre (el nombre oficial es República de El Salvador), pero no en "Los Estados Unidos". Y no sé si a alguien le suena natural decir "El México" salvo que ponga el artículo en todos los nombres de países.

Respecto a la última pregunta: no lo creo. Con los ríos también se suele usar el artículo, incluso con más frecuencia que los países..


----------



## blasita

Hola:

En algunos casos, es obligatorio anteponer el artículo a los topónimos y está integrado léxicamente en el sustantivo (ej. _El Salvador_) y en otros no (ej. _Paraguay _o_ el Paraguay_). Cuando ambas maneras son posibles, no se puede suprimir el artículo cuando se usa en nombres oficiales, como ya se ha comentado.

Por cierto, EE. UU. es una excepción, y puede llevar artículo (_los Estados Unidos_) o no (_Estados Unidos_). No pertenecen al grupo de _*E*l Salvador_, _*l*os Estados Unidos, *e*l Reino Unido _ni _*l*as Islas Salomón_ y, por esta razón, el artículo no se escribe con mayúscula.

Geri, lo que comentas de la posible diferenciación mediante el uso del artículo: yo los vería como casos distintos. Por cierto, los ríos se escriben siempre con artículo.

Lo siento, creo que he repetido algunas cosas que ya han dicho otros compañeros, pero espero que sirva igualmente. Saludos.

Edito: no se llama artículo _definitivo_ sino _definido_ o _determinado_.


----------



## Vampiro

GeriReshef said:


> 1. Paises que el artículo es parte integral de su nombre: Los Estados Unidos, El Salvador, Las Islas Salomón, El Reino Unido, etcétera.


Salvo el caso de El Salvador, ninguno de esos países tienen el artículo como parte integral del nombre.
Yo reitero lo dicho: a excepción de casos como el mencionado (El Salvador), yo nunca usaría el artículo en un escrito formal; me parece absolutamente innesario y coloquial.
Se puede decir perfectamente: "El nuevo bloque comercial lo conforman Argentina, India, China y Pakistán" (juá, menudos socios).
No me van a decir que suena mejor: "El nuevo bloque comercial lo conforman la Argentina, la India, la China y Pakistán".
Plop!!
Saludos.
_


----------



## ursu-lab

Se usa el artículo en los nombres compuestos "los Estados Unidos", la (ex) Unión Soviética, los Países Bajos, el País Vasco, la República Checa, etc. Es decir, cuando la primera palabra es en realidad un nombre común.
Además, siempre se usa el artículo cuando el nombre del país tiene un complemento del nombre: el Brasil de los juegos olímpicos, la Guatemala del futuro, la Francia de la Revolución, la España de la Guerra Civil, etc. Por esta razón la RAE incluye la lista del artículo correspondiente, porque en estos casos necesitas saber si el nombre del país es masculino o femenino. 
Otros llevan el artículos porque su nombre es plural: las Antillas, las Maldivas, etc. Casi siempre son un archipiélago de islas.
Y, finalmente, algunos países o estados que llevan el artículo porque sí, como el caso de "El Salvador" porque forma parte explícitamente de su nombre, de la India (quizá para diferenciarla de Las Indias) y el Vaticano, que por cierto es un Estado de verdad con su propia jurisdición y su nombre completo es precisamente Estado de la Ciudad del Vaticano".


----------



## jorgema

No sé si aquí podrían responder los amigos mexicanos y confirmar, pero que yo recuerde no he visto nunca un texto en el que México lleve artículo. En cambio, desde que se conoce el nombre Perú, siempre se le acompañó con el artículo definido masculino:_ el Perú._


----------



## gabbytaa

jorgema said:


> No sé si aquí podrían responder los amigos mexicanos y confirmar, pero que yo recuerde no he visto nunca un texto en el que México lleve artículo. En cambio, desde que se conoce el nombre Perú, siempre se le acompañó con el artículo definido masculino:_ el Perú._



No lo ha llevado ni lo llevará, a menos que se refiera a "El México de antes en comparación con el México de ahora", etc.


----------



## papafava

¡hola a todos! confieso que no he leido muchos libros en español, menos aun de los antiguos. estoy leyendo ahora un libro de un autor argentino escrito a comienzos del siglo xix. sé que en español los nombres de los paìses no tienen artìculo pero en este libro siempre y sòlo se nominan "la Francia, la España, la Inglaterra" etc. a vosotros que tenèis conocimientos lingüìsticos-històricos-filològicos que yo no tengo os pregunto: ¿era tìpico del español de los siglos pasados que los nombres de los paìses tubiesen el artìculo, es esto tal vez tìpico del español de los argentino ò quizà sòlo es una peculiaridad de este autor? ¡gracias!


----------



## witkinss

Soy argentino y no es típico usar los artículos en los países (no sé si antes lo fuese, no que yo sepa).  Quizás se pueda usar el artículo haciendo referencia al país en un contexto histórico, como "la Francia en época de la Revolución" o "la Inglaterra de la Revoución Industrial".  Quizás si pudieras copiar alguna frase más específica.....


----------



## papafava

¡hola! no son expresiones como "la Francia de la revoluciòn/ la Espana del siglo pasado" o asì. simplemente el autor de este libro (esteban echeverrìa) siempre pone el artìculo enfrente a los nombres de los paìses :"cuando conseguimos la independencia de la España/ los pensadores de la Francia no conocen nuestra situaciòn/ tenemos que luchar para la libertad de la Argentina"...


----------



## witkinss

Sí es cierto que actualmente en Argentina se habla de "la Argentina" a veces (indistintamente con o sin artículo).
Encontré este link que despeja las dudas indicando que no es algo particularmente de Argentina, que se mantiene en la actualidad y que sólo aplica a algunos países (pero no incluye a Francia ni a Inglaterra): http://lema.rae.es/dpd/apendices/apendice5.html


----------

